# MH Tyres - advice please



## loughrigg

As a newbie, I'd be interested in the views of forum members:

I've just about got to completion on purchase of my first MH. The one thing still to resolve is the tyres and whether or not they need replacing (by the dealer).

Reading as much as I can find here and elsewhere, my thinking is that I should be starting out with new tyres, but I'd appreciate other opinions.

The MH is an Autocruise Wentworth 2002 with around 23,000 miles on the clock. Three tyres and the spare appear to be the originals (205/70/15 C tyres; date codes week 36 of 2002) consistent with a first registration in November 02 - the other is something else (I've not been able to find much in the way of codes, but they could be on the inner surface of the tyre - it was raining and very gloomy when I went looking!).

MOT history (from VOSA) indicates that the MH barely moved in the first three years with a recorded mileage of under 1,600. Years 4/5 it did around 19,000 miles with under 2,000 in the last year.

This history says to me that it has been standing around for very long periods which could, if my reading of various posts is correct, significantly compromise the tyres.

It would be useful to have a bit of informed ammunition to support my discussions with the dealer, so opinions welcomed.

Thanks in advance

Mike


----------



## RichardnGill

Just the age of the tyres means you would be well advise to change them. 

The fact it has most likely been standing for long periods of time just confirms the need to change them. As this would indeed shorten there usable safe life further.

I would without doubt get all of them changed. The dealer should be willing to either do this or help with the cost as it is in his interests to make sure the vehicle is safe and the customer is happy. 

Richard...


----------



## Mrplodd

Its your money that you are spending and in the current financial situation they need cash flow that you buying an MH will generate.

If the age of the tyres is an issue for you then tell them that you will purchase the vehicle but ONLY if they replace the tyres. You might have to tough it out a little but I would think the dealership stands to make a lot more than the cost of 4 tyres in profit.

If they dont want to play just walk away, but leave your phone number so they can call you later to "discuss" the deal. Unless of course the deal is SO good that you would be a fool to let it go.

Why not check out the cost of 4 new tyres from a supplier, then add a bit for the inconvenience of having to get the job done yourself, and deduct that amount from the price you are prepared to pay?

Its a buyers market so haggle big time would be my approach.

Good luck and don't forget to let us all know how you get on !!!


----------



## Senator

Hi Mike

Funnily enough I am having a similar thought myself regarding the tyres on my year 2000 M/H. Difference is I will have to suffer all costs!

My vehicle has only covered 11k miles in it's life and is still on the original (I assume) Michelins. Tread wise they are like new but it is the hidden damage that will undoubtedly have resulted from long periods of standing - cracking in the treads, weakened side walls etc. that worry me.

With caravans they use to say 3 to 5 years was the limit for a tyre, but maybe the fact that most caravans have just two wheels has a bearing on this?

What price do you put on safety? For you, this might be a good opportunity to get new tyres either at the dealers expense or at a reduced cost to you. I think if you are buying through a dealer I would, at the very least, ask for them to be independently assessed.

Mark


----------



## chapter

the best course would be to have the m/h taken to tyre fitter and have them checked for flat spots,cracks ect 
i had the 2 rear tyres changed due to flat spots picked up on a service 
this is not checked on a MOT 
chapter


----------



## loughrigg

chapter said:


> the best course would be to have the m/h taken to tyre fitter and have them checked for flat spots,cracks ect
> i had the 2 rear tyres changed due to flat spots picked up on a service
> this is not checked on a MOT
> chapter


I'll be checking the MH tomorrow - the dealer tells me that it went for MOT with the instruction that "special attention should be paid to the tyres" and that "one or more" tyres has been changed as a result. That said, the MOT instruction manual I have located doesn't indicate that flat spots cracks etc. would be a reason for failure (If I'm wrong on this, I'd be happy to be set right).

If any of the originals (or the odd replacement) remain, I will definitely get them checked by an independent.

Mike


----------



## loughrigg

Senator said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> Funnily enough I am having a similar thought myself regarding the tyres on my year 2000 M/H. Difference is I will have to suffer all costs!
> 
> My vehicle has only covered 11k miles in it's life and is still on the original (I assume) Michelins. Tread wise they are like new but it is the hidden damage that will undoubtedly have resulted from long periods of standing - cracking in the treads, weakened side walls etc. that worry me.
> 
> With caravans they use to say 3 to 5 years was the limit for a tyre, but maybe the fact that most caravans have just two wheels has a bearing on this?
> 
> What price do you put on safety? For you, this might be a good opportunity to get new tyres either at the dealers expense or at a reduced cost to you. I think if you are buying through a dealer I would, at the very least, ask for them to be independently assessed.
> 
> Mark


Hi Mark

I'm always keen on getting someone else to pay for stuff for me, so I'll not be letting the issue go easily. Whatever the outcome, you are right about safety - I won't be running on tyres that I'm not completely happy with.

Mike


----------



## Seeker

I know there's probably a whole forum on this topic somewhere but, as we're discussing it ... our Hymer B564 is coming up to its sixth birthday and has done about 25,000 miles on the original tyres. They look fine to me but we are planning a big trip this year to Russia.

The likely cost of the trip is putting me off buying new tyres simply as a preventative measure but I understand roads in Russia can be bad so ... should I change or not?

Cheers

Harry


----------



## CliveMott

Check the side walls and between the tread patterns all round the tyre very carefully in good light for any signs of cracking. If no signs of cracking are found I would be tempted to keep them for at least another 6 months and then do another "in depth" inspection.

I have known Michelin tyres to last over 12 years on a motorhome, to be run at maximum pressure and still to be fine.
But I have also seen tyres otherwise perfectly serviceable but parked where they get regular day light on them develop cracks and need replacing. Its your money and your risk, but an MOT station will NOT fail a vehicle because of old tyres if they are serviceable and have no cracks.

Perhaps we worry too much?

C.


----------



## Carper

Hi

If you are in any doubt about your tyres...CHANGE THEM!!!!!

I had tyres that had no cracks on the side walls...they looked perfect.

.........And this is what happened...I got the remaining tyres changed. Once they were off the rims, the reinforcing wires had broken through to the inside of the tyre.

....Why can't i seem to attach a picture????????

WTF???? *Sorry, but the maximum filesize for all Attachments is reached. Please contact the Board Administrator if you have questions.*


----------



## cabby

Loughrigg, I would get a quote for 5 new tyres which have got 2008 on the side from a tyre fitters and if you like the van offer that much less, but what worries me that if they said that they have changed a couple of tyres, where are they and what date do they have on them, if not, what else have they not told the truth about.ask for a new comprehensive damp test while you are at it.
Seeker, may I suggest that if you want to get more out of your tyres then buy 2 new ones and take them with you, get them fitted if and when needed.must be cheaper and easier to buy them here than in Russia.and better quality from what I remember.

cabby


----------



## loughrigg

cabby said:


> Loughrigg, I would get a quote for 5 new tyres which have got 2008 on the side from a tyre fitters and if you like the van offer that much less, but what worries me that if they said that they have changed a couple of tyres, where are they and what date do they have on them, if not, what else have they not told the truth about.ask for a new comprehensive damp test while you are at it.
> Seeker, may I suggest that if you want to get more out of your tyres then buy 2 new ones and take them with you, get them fitted if and when needed.must be cheaper and easier to buy them here than in Russia.and better quality from what I remember.
> 
> cabby


Hi Cabby

I've at least got the dealer to agree to an inspection by Kwik-Fit (admittedly KF hold the dealers fleet contract) - when I checked the MH a couple of days ago, all the original tyres were still fitted. A full habitation service and damp check was included in the deal.

Mike


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Mike! I've just seen your post about tyres. Please read my story through the following link:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-32111-.html

You've already had much good advice from other members of MHF. I hope the above thread convinces you to change all your tyres, please! 

Because the spare is often underneath the MH, it doesn't get the same beating from the weather so MAY be in SAFE condition. I'd have it checked all the same! :wink:

I've just re-read the thread mentioned above and some of the information contained within is fascinating and incredibly IMPORTANT. Please check-out the photo from 'Motoroamin' on page3!!

Another link you might find useful:

http://www.yourdriving.co.uk/tips/19/how-to-read-the-information-on-your-tyre-wall/


----------



## pneumatician

*Tyres*

According to my local Tyre man Tyres should be changed at 5 years whatever the condition. I suppose a problem could occur if you had a prang that was caused by an overage tyre and your insurer latched on.
As you are not paying cost is not a problem.

But another thing my bloke tipped me off to is 
A/. Major tyre mfg ers produce tyres under different brand names so in theory you can get the same tyre at different purchase prices that are virtually the same.
B/. Never go to the supplier when they are busy, tyres are cheaper when they are slack. Thay have targets and its better to sell at reduced profit than not to sell at all. I save £30 that way.

Steve


----------



## teemyob

*Opinions*

Hello,

Opions, you asked.

Winter tyres all year, especialy if you have a FWD MH.

Anything over 5 years old I would get them changed. After all if your spending £23k on a motorhome and the only thing between you and terra ferma is four or more rounds of rubber that cost a few hundred quid, what more can I say.

Trev.


----------



## cabby

Obviously you have followed the thread and accepted that the tyres need replacing at the dealers expense.You also rather like the vehicle.BUT I shall repeat myself, If the salesman told you that they had had the tyres changed for its MOT, why can you still see the original tyres on the vehicle, my point being what else has he mislead you about. I would walk away from this myself. which dealer is it.Just remember summer is coming and they will want to sell, in fact most dealers NEED to sell.

cabby


----------



## loughrigg

UncleNorm said:


> Hi Mike! I've just seen your post about tyres. Please read my story through the following link:
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-32111-.html
> 
> You've already had much good advice from other members of MHF. I hope the above thread convinces you to change all your tyres, please!
> 
> Because the spare is often underneath the MH, it doesn't get the same beating from the weather so MAY be in SAFE condition. I'd have it checked all the same! :wink:
> 
> I've just re-read the thread mentioned above and some of the information contained within is fascinating and incredibly IMPORTANT. Please check-out the photo from 'Motoroamin' on page3!!
> 
> Another link you might find useful:
> 
> http://www.yourdriving.co.uk/tips/19/how-to-read-the-information-on-your-tyre-wall/


Hi Uncle Norm

Thanks for the links. The photo from Motoroamin just confirms that the old tyres have got to go - if anything, at least one of the tyres is in a worse state than the one in the picture. Trying to get the message over (to the dealer) about date codes and their significance has not been easy - I got the impression he thought I was making it all up as I went along (and this is not a small operation - at a rough guess, I would say the total value of their used MH stock is over £2,000,000 (screen prices)).

As a newbie, my learning curve has been pretty steep, so the comments and opinions from MHF members have been invaluable - many thanks to you all.

Mike


----------



## loughrigg

*Re: Opinions*



teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> Opions, you asked.
> 
> Winter tyres all year, especialy if you have a FWD MH.
> 
> Anything over 5 years old I would get them changed. After all if your spending £23k on a motorhome and the only thing between you and terra ferma is four or more rounds of rubber that cost a few hundred quid, what more can I say.
> 
> Trev.


Hi Trev

The tyres I'm looking for are 215/70/15 with a load index of 109 (2002 Boxer). I don't think I've finished yet, but four on my "possibles" list at the moment are:

Vanco Winter 2
Toyo HO9
Uniroyal MAX CMS Plus
Maxxis MAW 2

I'd appreciate your thoughts on these.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## TheLizard

Hi Mike,

Have just been reading all the excellent discussion on tyres which is very topical with me at the moment as I have just spent a few months preparing for a two month trip to Bavaria and looking for snow tyres... amongst many other things.

After much research...and advice on MHF I went with Vredestein Winter Comtrac from www.camskillperformance.com who provided & rapidly delivered five 8 ply tyres (215/70/15 load index 107-109) to Cornwall at an excellent price (£360) compared to other online dealers 

These have been fitted by my local garage and I have just spent the afternoon fitting them to the van, if you go down this route try different tyre fitters as their prices can vary from £5-£15 per tyre.

And having seen Trev (teemyob) comment many times on using snow tyres in all conditions I may well follow that route as I noted cracks between the treads on the Michelin Agilis I took off....These have probably been on the van for a while as I bought it last Feb with only 44k on the clock and it is 13 years old, so has probably stood around a while.

As so many have said before me, the tyres are the only thing between you and the road and should be in excellent condition, BTW does anyone have advice on tyre pressures for van weight up to 3.5kg...I am working on 4.5-5bar?

Good luck with the dealer and sorting out the tyres Mike :wink:

Tony


----------



## loughrigg

TheLizard said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Have just been reading all the excellent discussion on tyres which is very topical with me at the moment as I have just spent a few months preparing for a two month trip to Bavaria and looking for snow tyres... amongst many other things.
> 
> After much research...and advice on MHF I went with Vredestein Winter Comtrac from www.camskillperformance.com who provided & rapidly delivered five 8 ply tyres (215/70/15 load index 107-109) to Cornwall at an excellent price (£360) compared to other online dealers
> 
> These have been fitted by my local garage and I have just spent the afternoon fitting them to the van, if you go down this route try different tyre fitters as their prices can vary from £5-£15 per tyre.
> 
> And having seen Trev (teemyob) comment many times on using snow tyres in all conditions I may well follow that route as I noted cracks between the treads on the Michelin Agilis I took off....These have probably been on the van for a while as I bought it last Feb with only 44k on the clock and it is 13 years old, so has probably stood around a while.
> 
> As so many have said before me, the tyres are the only thing between you and the road and should be in excellent condition, BTW does anyone have advice on tyre pressures for van weight up to 3.5kg...I am working on 4.5-5bar?
> 
> Good luck with the dealer and sorting out the tyres Mike :wink:
> 
> Tony


Hi Tony

I did look at the Vredestein Winter Comtrac. When it comes down to a direct comparison, I suspect that the differences between quite a few tyres will be marginal - in the case of the Vredesteins, they seemed to get marked down on noise levels. What do they sound like to you?

Mike


----------



## loughrigg

Just to update:

The dealer appears to have accepted the argument about date codes and has offered to split the cost of a replacement set of five tyres.

I've given them a choice of tyres and am now waiting to see if their preferred supplier (Kwik Fit??) has any of them available.

Mike


----------



## teemyob

*Tyres*



loughrigg said:


> Just to update:
> 
> The dealer appears to have accepted the argument about date codes and has offered to split the cost of a replacement set of five tyres.
> 
> I've given them a choice of tyres and am now waiting to see if their preferred supplier (Kwik Fit??) has any of them available.
> 
> Mike


Don't hold your breath (for quick fit that is)

Trev.


----------



## loughrigg

*Re: Tyres*



teemyob said:


> loughrigg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to update:
> 
> The dealer appears to have accepted the argument about date codes and has offered to split the cost of a replacement set of five tyres.
> 
> I've given them a choice of tyres and am now waiting to see if their preferred supplier (Kwik Fit??) has any of them available.
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hold your breath (for quick fit that is)
> 
> Trev.
Click to expand...

Trev

I'm not - I had to carefully spell Toyo (comment: Oh! a Japanese tyre) and Vredestein (comment: never heard of them) but had a bit more success with Vanco and Michelin.

Mike


----------



## Guest

> Vredestein (comment: never heard of them)


Vredestein are an established good quality tyre manufacturer of many decades standing. Particularly in commercial/agricultural business sectors.

Tco


----------



## drcotts

Mrplodd said:


> Its your money that you are spending and in the current financial situation they need cash flow that you buying an MH will generate.
> 
> If the age of the tyres is an issue for you then tell them that you will purchase the vehicle but ONLY if they replace the tyres. You might have to tough it out a little but I would think the dealership stands to make a lot more than the cost of 4 tyres in profit.
> 
> If they dont want to play just walk away, but leave your phone number so they can call you later to "discuss" the deal. Unless of course the deal is SO good that you would be a fool to let it go.
> 
> Why not check out the cost of 4 new tyres from a supplier, then add a bit for the inconvenience of having to get the job done yourself, and deduct that amount from the price you are prepared to pay?
> 
> Its a buyers market so haggle big time would be my approach.
> 
> Good luck and don't forget to let us all know how you get on !!!


Yes i agree but make sure they are new tyres and not just a load of spares that they purloined from 4 other vehicles just to shut you up which is what my dealer did.

I also have a wentworth on a Peugeot boxer but my tyres are 215 70 r16 camping (michellin agilis)

I am just about to buy 4 new ones as mine are 2001. Ring around as the price varies from £650 (tyresales) to £388 (costco..but you need a card)

Phill


----------



## loughrigg

tco said:


> Vredestein (comment: never heard of them)
> 
> 
> 
> Vredestein are an established good quality tyre manufacturer of many decades standing. Particularly in commercial/agricultural business sectors.
> 
> Tco
Click to expand...

Indeed - making the dealer's lack of familiarity with the name more surprising, perhaps.

Mike


----------



## loughrigg

drcotts said:


> Mrplodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its your money that you are spending and in the current financial situation they need cash flow that you buying an MH will generate.
> 
> If the age of the tyres is an issue for you then tell them that you will purchase the vehicle but ONLY if they replace the tyres. You might have to tough it out a little but I would think the dealership stands to make a lot more than the cost of 4 tyres in profit.
> 
> If they dont want to play just walk away, but leave your phone number so they can call you later to "discuss" the deal. Unless of course the deal is SO good that you would be a fool to let it go.
> 
> Why not check out the cost of 4 new tyres from a supplier, then add a bit for the inconvenience of having to get the job done yourself, and deduct that amount from the price you are prepared to pay?
> 
> Its a buyers market so haggle big time would be my approach.
> 
> Good luck and don't forget to let us all know how you get on !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i agree but make sure they are new tyres and not just a load of spares that they purloined from 4 other vehicles just to shut you up which is what my dealer did.
> 
> I also have a wentworth on a Peugeot boxer but my tyres are 215 70 r16 camping (michellin agilis)
> 
> I am just about to buy 4 new ones as mine are 2001. Ring around as the price varies from £650 (tyresales) to £388 (costco..but you need a card)
> 
> Phill
Click to expand...

Hi Phil

Nice to hear from someone with a similar MH. Mine is a 2002 registration, so on the old shape Boxer. Is that about the same age as yours?

Thanks to the information from MHF members, I know a lot more about tyres than I ever imagined I would, so I'll be making a point of checking out the date codes before the tyres get fitted.

My Wentworth still has the 15 rims fitted - did you switch to the 16 rims or were they already on when you bought it?

Mike


----------



## loughrigg

*Re: Tyres*



teemyob said:


> loughrigg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to update:
> 
> The dealer appears to have accepted the argument about date codes and has offered to split the cost of a replacement set of five tyres.
> 
> I've given them a choice of tyres and am now waiting to see if their preferred supplier (Kwik Fit??) has any of them available.
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hold your breath (for quick fit that is)
> 
> Trev.
Click to expand...

As expected, Kwik Fit were unable to source any of the tyres I was looking for. To be fair, the supply of winter tyres is pretty thin at the moment, with most suppliers apparently switching to summer stock.

Anyway, I got the dealer to agree to split the total cost but I've ended up sourcing the tyres myself (Camskill) and arranging the fitting (Etyres mobile fitting service). Probably not the cheapest way to get them fitted, but I couldn't face ringing round independent fitters trying to find out if they could/would do the job.

Mike


----------



## 2escapees

Having driven twice in Russia I think you should buy new tyres!


----------



## inkey-2008

I have been looking for tyres for my van and have been offered a good selection but none of them except the michellin agilis camping tyres will run at the 80psi 4.5 bar recommended.

Most of the ones I was offered had a max pressure of 69psi.

If you are stopped and the tyres checked they will look on the door pillar for the tyre pressures for your van if you running at a lower pressure you get done. 

If you are thinking of going abroad try explaining to the Russian or German police why they are not at the right pressure.

Andy


----------



## Seeker

That's an interesting one Andy. Mine have always been under pressure as I couldn't find a garage pump that went high enough. Just bought a compressor that guaranteees up to 100psi but I'd been thinking of running soft to counter Russian potholes!

Harry


----------



## inkey-2008

Running the tyres soft my do more harm than good.

You could bottom out on to the rims and damage the side walls.

As for most of the small electric pumps they might show 100psi but when it comes to it they don't deliver, they are aimed at the car market.

A bit like the speedo on your car It might show 150mph but will never get there on most cars.

Andy


----------



## loughrigg

I've seen a number of postings on MHF about "correct" tyre pressures that include the comment that tyres must be inflated to the pressure shown in the manufacturers handbook or to the pressure marked on the door pillar - but is this the case in law in the UK (the law in mainland Europe will almost certainly differ)?

I have found some references to the regulations governing tyre pressures which point to Regulations 25 & 27 of The Road Vehicles (Construction and Use) Regulations 1986.

Reg 25 establishes that the driver of a vehicle should ensure that the tyres are capable of carrying the loads and dealing with the speeds that the vehicle will be doing. I take that to mean that if the load and speed indices of your chosen tyre show it to be capable of withstanding the anticipated loads and speeds of the vehicle to which it is fitted, then it will be legal.

Reg 27 establishes that a tyre must be "inflated as to make it fit for the use to which the motor vehicle or trailer is put". This statement is repeated by a number of tyre suppliers who acknowledge that is is ambiguous and imprecise. As far as I can make out, there isn't a direction in law as to when a tyre becomes too over or under inflated to perform its purpose safely, solely by reference to a published pressure.

If anyone has more specific guidance, I'd appreciate a pointer.

Mike


----------



## inkey-2008

That may so and If you are stopped in this country then you can stand and argue the point will the copper involved but if you are abroad and the original poster is going to Russa then can you make them understand.

My friend says that in the MMM mag a guy has written in that got pulled and fined in Portugal for not having his trailer registered. He is now going to the euro courts to try and get his money back (660e fine).

Andy


----------



## Seeker

Thanks Andy, but when I said soft I didn't mean flat!

The compressor I've bought is advertised for vans and trucks but I will check it out shortly in actual use.

Talking about speedos, I've just had my jumpy speedo looked at and the mechanic says the cable is splitting and I've agreed a replacement. However, he must have greased it before putting it back in and it looks fine now!!!

Harry


----------



## loughrigg

inkey-2008 said:


> That may so and If you are stopped in this country then you can stand and argue the point will the copper involved but if you are abroad and the original poster is going to Russa then can you make them understand.
> 
> My friend says that in the MMM mag a guy has written in that got pulled and fined in Portugal for not having his trailer registered. He is now going to the euro courts to try and get his money back (660e fine).
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy

I think the discussion about Russia has crossed over from one of Seeker's other threads - but I'm still interested in the legal position in the UK.

Mike


----------



## rogerandveronica

I suggest that you contact Michelin Technical Department (01782 402000) who have always been very helful to me. As a previous member has indicated, the conditions of storage (temperature, weight on tyre and lack of movement, sunlight/UV etc all have an effect on the tyre life. Michelin will tell you how much cracking in the walls is acceptable. Generally, I would not use tyres over seven years old. Motorhomes demand more from the tyres than most vehicles.

Good luck...rogerandveronica


----------



## 106559

*Re: Tyres*

Trev

I'm not - I had to carefully spell Toyo (comment: Oh! a Japanese tyre) and Vredestein (comment: never heard of them) but had a bit more success with Vanco and Michelin.

Mike[/quote]

I used to work in tyres and have had lots of dealings with tyre fitters being a H.G.V. driver and I can honestly state that most tyre companies know squat diddley about tyres. All they know or care about is profit margins, fact!


----------



## Seeker

Just to update on previous post. I've now used the new compressor (Newsome Aluminium 100psi compressor from JH Butt, £39.67 inclusive).

The Hymer manual advises 4.5bar all round. That is 65psi.

Mine were all under 60psi and so we have probably done Norway, Morocco and Italy with soft tyres underfoot.

The new compressor took them up to 4.5bar no problem - each took about three minutes to get from around 57psi to 65psi.

The compressor is a neat and reasonably robust little gismo with a neat carry case. Only thing is the power lead is too short and you have to add a couple of meters to reach your tyres with it! It does have an annoying coiled airpipe though.

Harry


----------



## Seeker

Just to update on previous post. I've now used the new compressor (Newsome Aluminium 100psi compressor from JH Butt, £39.67 inclusive).

The Hymer manual advises 4.5bar all round. That is 65psi.

Mine were all under 60psi and so we have probably done Norway, Morocco and Italy with soft tyres underfoot.

The new compressor took them up to 4.5bar no problem - each took about three minutes to get from around 57psi to 65psi.

The compressor is a neat and reasonably robust little gismo with a neat carry case. Only thing is the power lead is too short and you have to add a couple of meters to reach your tyres with it! It does have an annoying coiled airpipe though.

Harry


----------

